# I could use some help..



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow this sounds like a fucking money making brand. Do you pay your taxes in exposure?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

You don't have pictures of yourself and your buddies snowboarding?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yer website?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## 175090 (Aug 14, 2020)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> You don't have pictures of yourself and your buddies snowboarding?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, no I've only been snowboarding a few times, but planning on going a few times this year.


----------



## 175090 (Aug 14, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> yer website?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Someone is really putting the cart before the horse, welcome to the wonderful world of being about 10 years behind with your idea. You have a cute hobby site that clearly isn't going to go anywhere.


----------



## 175090 (Aug 14, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Someone is really putting the cart before the horse, welcome to the wonderful world of being about 10 years behind with your idea. You have a cute hobby site that clearly isn't going to go anywhere.


Thank you for the encouragement. I am only 18 and trying to start a company. Everybody has to start somewhere, so why knock people who are trying. Just so you know, this is only the beginning!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Motts999 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. I am only 18 and trying to start a company. Everybody has to start somewhere, so why knock people who are trying. Just so you know, this is only the beginning!


Cool story bro, did your mom wipe your ass before or after she gave you a participation trophy for showing up? Are you even incorporated as an LLC or are you a sole proprietorship? Have you looked at how trademarks and copyrights work in the United States. Do you know what a DMCA is and how that applies to user submitted content? How do you pay people for content or are you offering exposure? Do you understand what ROI is in regards to the digital sphere of content creation and promotion? How do you monetize this? 

You have a hobby idea and that's it and it's not even original. Sure you probably watched someone try to tell you how to hustle and create something online and you're all Gung-ho for it and have this raging hard on of expectation that is taking the fluids from your brains that would let you comprehend that you're going into a space that's highly occupied, that's over saturated, and was blown out years ago. So what do you even add to this? Cause right now it sounds like fucking thoughts and prayers which is about as great as a broken condom in a 5 dollar whore. 

No ones going to cut you slack for being 18 and no one cares that you want a participation trophy, either offer something new and unique or fuck right off with the rest of the "look at me" and "me too" people that haven't had an original thought since birth. My suggestion go read Rich Dad/Poor Dad, Crushing it and Crushing it 2, and maybe check out Roberto Blake or Darrel Eaves if you want to do something like this, otherwise get ready for a lot of failure and wasted time for something you're not offering anything new to.


----------



## 175090 (Aug 14, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Cool story bro, did your mom wipe your ass before or after she gave you a participation trophy for showing up? Are you even incorporated as an LLC or are you a sole proprietorship? Have you looked at how trademarks and copyrights work in the United States. Do you know what a DMCA is and how that applies to user submitted content? How do you pay people for content or are you offering exposure? Do you understand what ROI is in regards to the digital sphere of content creation and promotion? How do you monetize this?
> 
> You have a hobby idea and that's it and it's not even original. Sure you probably watched someone try to tell you how to hustle and create something online and you're all Gung-ho for it and have this raging hard on of expectation that is taking the fluids from your brains that would let you comprehend that you're going into a space that's highly occupied, that's over saturated, and was blown out years ago. So what do you even add to this? Cause right now it sounds like fucking thoughts and prayers which is about as great as a broken condom in a 5 dollar whore.
> 
> No ones going to cut you slack for being 18 and no one cares that you want a participation trophy, either offer something new and unique or fuck right off with the rest of the "look at me" and "me too" people that haven't had an original thought since birth. My suggestion go read Rich Dad/Poor Dad, Crushing it and Crushing it 2, and maybe check out Roberto Blake or Darrel Eaves if you want to do something like this, otherwise get ready for a lot of failure and wasted time for something you're not offering anything new to.


This is a sole proprietorship. I already have the trademark for it. Yes, I do know what DMCA is and if people want to give me content to use, it is perfectly fine as long as I give them credit. I offer exposure if somebody wants it. I also have people in line to write blogs for me and they get free ad space in return. Yes, I understand what ROI is. There are multiple ways to monetize this as the company can go in many different directions.

An idea does not have to be original to be successful. I am building this way to get it off the ground with plans to make changes in the future. I never watched anybody tell me how to hustle. I already know this space is occupied, but you have to start somewhere to get it off the ground. Once I can grow a following, I can show my investors what our plans are and start in a slightly different direction. I would tell you what my future plans are, but why would I tell anybody who's trying to be cool by talking trash online. 

I'm not here for any participation trophies. I am here to build my business and do what I love with my life. I don't want to be stuck in the rat race my whole life struggling to pay bills. I'm here to do what I love and hopefully help others realize there are more ways to be successful in life than getting a degree and being stuck in a job you hate for the rest of your life. I have plans that are new and unique that will come in the near future, but I need to start somewhere. I have already read "Rich Dad/Poor Dad". This company will NOT fail and none of this is a waste of time.

Maybe you should read "How to win friends and influence people," it may help you be a better person. I don't get why you are so adamant about putting people's ideas down. Why don't you be more positive in this messed-up world? What have you done with your life? Why do you care so much about this subject? I live in the greatest country in the world (with the best President) where there are opportunities everywhere, so why would I be normal and get a 9-5 like everybody else instead I will do what I love and be more successful than most. There is a classic saying "If you don't have anything positive to say, don't say anything at all." This would be the perfect situation for you to put that saying into effect.

You arguing about this does nothing except motivate me more. I hope you are successful in your endeavors and have a good time snowboarding!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Motts, we get posts almost every day here from people exactly like you. They all have the same thing in common: they really don't snowboard much, they're just starting a business, and have _completely ignored_ the pinned post about how if you're that person and want information from this board, you are supposed to introduce yourself and include a video and stuff.

The hilarious part is that despite all that, they continue to argue with BurtonAvenger who is probably the only one here who could actually help you. You're probably not familiar with who he is but let's just say that this SAT question applies:

BurtonAvenger : David Letterman :: online snowboarding content : late night talk shows

So let's just say I'm you, and I've taken a drive and passed some farms. And what the heck, I think, I've gone horseback riding a few times. I'm going to start a web site focused on equestrians and try to get people who really know about horses to send me shit so I can make money off of it.

That sounds a bit ridiculous, right? Like, why wouldn't these people who already have an equestrian web site and discussion board on dressage even visit your site? Why would they go to any effort at all to produce stuff to give you so that you can make money?

Now, let's say that <insert industry-known equestrian personality> is like, "your idea won't work." This is actually really great advice. Because your idea won't work and it's a waste of time and you should mow lawns instead. You do realize that major media companies focused on snowboarding like Transworld have been going bankrupt left and right, right? And the snowboard/skate community in particular can spot a fake poser before they even appear on the horizon? The people that succeed doing this are ones who LOVE the sport and give up decades of their lives for it.

Are you one of those people? No. You've been snowboarding a couple of times. It's not what you love. You would be MUCH BETTER OFF if you had a 9-5 with flexible hours and went snowboarding as much as you could. That's what I do. I'd love to do what BurtonAvenger does, but I have kids and a wife who need health care and I'm not as committed to it. I'm just a guy who loves snowboarding.

Do you want to be one of those people like BurtonAvenger? Think you can do it better? Great, welcome to the club. Now go snowboarding every day for three years until you can do it well enough to gather images and videos people would actually want to see. Make a lot of friends who will share their videos with you. Become a pro that people will pay to see ride. Become an even better pro willing to risk their lives for less than minimum wage. Get a bronze medal in the olympics, get married to your state's Miss Whatever, and start a snowboard company. Make zero money for ten years until finally you can live on what you earn and not have to work in retail on the side.

Or, have enough money to pay other people for great, exclusive content. Otherwise I'm just going to keep watching the hours of Instagram highlights of Boris Mouton and those Korean snowboard ballet-ers that show up every day.

Does this all sound too difficult? It's because it is. And you get this response here because it's kinda fun to watch this happen every single time.

Addendum: Jet-skis are the rollerblades of the water -- everybody likes them about as much as they like swarms of malaria-laden mosquitos. You morons ruin all other watersports for everyone else and I hope you never get laid.


----------



## 175090 (Aug 14, 2020)

drblast said:


> Motts, we get posts almost every day here from people exactly like you. They all have the same thing in common: they really don't snowboard much, they're just starting a business, and have _completely ignored_ the pinned post about how if you're that person and want information from this board, you are supposed to introduce yourself and include a video and stuff.
> 
> The hilarious part is that despite all that, they continue to argue with BurtonAvenger who is probably the only one here who could actually help you. You're probably not familiar with who he is but let's just say that this SAT question applies:
> 
> ...


I understand what you were saying. I figured this may have been the case where many people have tried to do similar things. I will admit that I did not go to the pinned post. Although, I am 100% sure that with the plan for this company, it will be far better than a 9-5. I also realize that it will probably turn into an all-day job where I put all of my time into it 7 days a week. I am willing to do this. You are correct, I do not LOVE snowboarding, but it is something I enjoy. You have great examples, but they are only focused on snowboarding or skateboarding. I don't want to say what my plans are because anybody can see these posts, but it is more than just one sport. I get that if you want to do this based on just one thing that you do love that it's difficult and almost impossible, but that's not my idea. In fact, my idea started because I LOVE stand-up jet skis and wanted to find a way to pay for things just like you said except that IS what I love. This idea has changed drastically and most of it is just an idea. I do not want to be like BurtonAvenger. I am planning on working with people like him to create something that benefits both of us. I think BurtonAvenger as well as other members here are probably some of the most knowledgable in the industry. That is why I chose to come here rather than faking it and acting like I am some pro when I will never be at that level. I am sure it is frustrating to have people come on this forum all the time asking this and I thought that may be the case as I was apprehensive of making the original post. Looking back, I would not have made the post, just in an effort to save time for all of us. I am sorry for taking up your time and I understand what you are saying. I also understand what BurtonAvenger is saying, but it would be more effective for him to say it in a less disrespectful way. Thank you for taking the time to respond to me. Hopefully, we all see success in the future and can go snowboarding together!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

#slowclap. So does that participation trophy sit on the mantle or on the shelf facing your bed? Does your mom point to it to say how proud she is of you for that right before she tucks you in?

You pay in exposure and you're a sole proprietorship, fucking winning over here. I'm sure your mom and dad will definitely be investing in you, who else is going to take care of them when they're old and frail, burn that inheritance now baby!

Did you take the Tai Lopez crash course in hustle culture? Wow son, you're already so far behind you don't even realize you're digging down rather than climbing up. I'm not talking trash; I'm hitting you with cold hard realities, I doubt you've sat across the table from someone with a couple million in potential angel investment funds and had to sell your idea to them. I doubt you've even had the low hanging fruit of the outskirts of silicone valley queef in your general direction. Shit you probably couldn't even get 5 people to give you 5 bucks on GoFundme or Kickstarter. What you have is an idea that's based on the "if I can grow a following then we can do x, but we can't do x unless we grow and get the funding, so we have to get the funding to get the following, but we don't have a following but when we get the following we'll get the funding", but the problem is your potential following is already sick of the fucking shuffle of the same crap. You're pushing motosports and action sports at once. You have 3 generic blog posts that are designed for SEO to someone else, you have a website domain name that's too long with hyphens in it so it's already forgettable, you don't even have a logo that draws attention or is notable. You're on forums trying to hustle free video/picture content because you can't pay for it, you can't even buy stock footage, you have nothing. You're a sole proprietorship because you don't have the money to form an LLC. If I gave you a pot to piss in you still wouldn't know what to do.

So lets do some math for you.
Camera $2200
GoPro $399
Microphone $250
Extra Batteries $120
Season Pass $749
Editing Software $299
Computer $7999
Total investment: $12,016
These are basic things you'll need to get video of shredding. Now not taking into account hourly rates to edit/film that's a nice chunk of change. I need to have some ROI on my investment in myself as I've already dropped more than you would make working a typical job for an 18 year old. But you want to give me exposure, so lets see you have 50 followers on the gram. If I take my total cost of equipment without my hourly rates and divide that by your 50 followers that would mean that every follower is worth $240.32 in potential revenue to me. Sadly I could go buy a targeted ad for 10 bucks that would hit 100 times that amount. So which is the better ROI here?

Now you can come back with the "but in the future you'll have worked with me and that exposure will be worth more...", that's a great idea in theory. Except now I've put this video out on a lesser account which has taken away from my credibility and clout and diminished me for asking more from other potential customers. They see that I gave you that and they'll want me to do the same. So now I have to make more content at a diminished return to get more exposure to get more work to make more money. It's essentially a downward spiral into the land of nothing which gives no ROI.

The best part of all this is that while you're writing your responses and you're pissed off and slamming on that keyboard with the "I'll show him" response, I made more money than you passively, I set up another income stream that launches on Thursday and I future proofed another one that I'll launch in the next week to month which could double existing profits in the first six months and quadruple in a year with exponential growth from there on out, and I already hit an audience 500 times larger than yours with a simple post. What did you do besides sit down and try to defend/shift blame over someone pointing out the short comings of your little hobby. Oh and to add insult to injury I also worked on ways to promote some not for profits in my industry that need some help to build up disenfranchised youth.

So while you sit around at 18 years old claiming we have the best president in the world, maybe you should remove your head from your ass, wipe the shit from your eyes, and realize you are part of the problem in this world. I've read "How To Make Friends and Influence People", maybe you should read Mark Manson's The Subtle Art of Not Giving A Fuck; seems you need to learn how to not give so many fucks kid. You're trying to fake it till you make it, but unlike you I already have my boots on and I'm not the one with shit stuck to my shoes. I saw the bullshit seeping out of you a mile away, baited you with some simple questions any investor would ask, and pushed you to lose your shit. Don't ever talk down to someone just because they don't sugar coat critiquing you.

3 weeks from now you'll grow bored with this and change your focus to something else. Six months from then it'll be something else, 2 years you'll be on your 10th different idea, and 5 years from now you'll probably hit your stride with some idea you never thought you would do. Or you'll fail at this realize it's harder than those snake oil Facebook and YouTube prophets are preaching and be working some job you don't like collecting a consistent paycheck, and loathing Monday on a Friday.

Now with that said, I'm going to go do some throttle therapy in my high end European luxury SUV I bought with cash from not being in the rat race. And yes that's a jab at you talking down to me thinking I haven't done shit.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Motts999 said:


> I understand what you were saying. I figured this may have been the case where many people have tried to do similar things. I will admit that I did not go to the pinned post. Although, I am 100% sure that with the plan for this company, it will be far better than a 9-5. I also realize that it will probably turn into an all-day job where I put all of my time into it 7 days a week. I am willing to do this. You are correct, I do not LOVE snowboarding, but it is something I enjoy. You have great examples, but they are only focused on snowboarding or skateboarding. I don't want to say what my plans are because anybody can see these posts, but it is more than just one sport. I get that if you want to do this based on just one thing that you do love that it's difficult and almost impossible, but that's not my idea. In fact, my idea started because I LOVE stand-up jet skis and wanted to find a way to pay for things just like you said except that IS what I love. This idea has changed drastically and most of it is just an idea. I do not want to be like BurtonAvenger. I am planning on working with people like him to create something that benefits both of us. I think BurtonAvenger as well as other members here are probably some of the most knowledgable in the industry. That is why I chose to come here rather than faking it and acting like I am some pro when I will never be at that level. I am sure it is frustrating to have people come on this forum all the time asking this and I thought that may be the case as I was apprehensive of making the original post. Looking back, I would not have made the post, just in an effort to save time for all of us. I am sorry for taking up your time and I understand what you are saying. I also understand what BurtonAvenger is saying, but it would be more effective for him to say it in a less disrespectful way. Thank you for taking the time to respond to me. Hopefully, we all see success in the future and can go snowboarding together!


My advice to you is to gain some self-awareness, realize you're a privileged white kid whose dad bought him a few jet skis, and stick with that. Your best bet is getting a job in finance or selling cars or whatever dad does. "The rat race" doesn't exist for you.

Coming on a snowboarding forum, ignoring the posting rules yet again and spouting out MAGA shit to an audience that has its fair share of left-leaning environmentalists and people out of work while resorts are struggling to stay out of bankruptcy this season is probably not the best way to engender favor in the people you want to work with.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wondering, did you yourself buy that jetski, truck and trailer; and pay for the fees, insurance and maintence *with your own* hard earned money? If you did, that's great only being 18yrs old. You are a member of the top 5% of the world's population. Now what are you doing for the other 95% to better their lot in life?


----------



## 175090 (Aug 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just wondering, did you yourself buy that jetski, truck and trailer; and pay for the fees, insurance and maintence *with your own* hard earned money? If you did, that's great only being 18yrs old. You are a member of the top 5% of the world's population. Now what are you doing for the other 95% to better their lot in life?


Top 1%. Just sayin'


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Will your dad buy me a jetski and trailer? I want to Kenny Powers the Dredge pond in Breck!


----------



## 175090 (Aug 14, 2020)

.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh wow, everyone is bound to send you pictures now, Leslie.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Motts999 said:


> It's obvious why BurtonAvenger doesn't want his identity out there because he would lose sponsorship deals due to being an asshole online and putting a bad image on those companies in turn causing them to lose business.


Being an asshole is kinda his successful business model  His straight shooting, honest, no filter approach is what differentiates him from the rest of the market!

Don't change BA, don't change...


----------



## 175090 (Aug 14, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Being an asshole is kinda his successful business model  His straight shooting, honest, no filter approach is what differentiates him from the rest of the market!
> 
> Don't change BA, don't change...





Manicmouse said:


> Being an asshole is kinda his successful business model  His straight shooting, honest, no filter approach is what differentiates him from the rest of the market!
> 
> Don't change BA, don't change...


I do respect that in some ways to be honest so, good point!


----------



## 175090 (Aug 14, 2020)

drblast said:


> Oh wow, everyone is bound to send you pictures now, Leslie.


.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do I get a Jetski now? Proletariat JETSKI!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do I get a Jetski now? Proletariat JETSKI!


Shhh! You'll lose all your sponsors!!!

"This episode of top 5 was brought to you by Hobby Lobby and Chick-fil-A."


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Can I get a daddy jetski sponsor?


----------



## snidesensitive (Mar 19, 2020)

Sometimes, all you can do is to say, wow!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Stopped reading at (with the best president) - hope I didn’t miss anything


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

175090 said:


> .
> Mate, ignore anyone who attempts to put you down or curb your enthusiasm, even if this particular forum has rules in regards to this. Try another one that may be more helpful with members who are perhaps less jaded about this type of thing as they have seen it many times before. Burton avenger would be by far best placed to help you but is also quite proud of the fact he pisses off many people. Just know that it may not be this project that makes you successful, but this project may well give you the ideas and information and experience to make the next one successful, or the one after that etc etc. Wouldn't encourage getting into politics though given how divided you yanks are. How are you wanting these pics/videos sent to you btw?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fishzhil said:


> where did this come from


Joins 4 days ago, instantly attracted to this post. Fuck off troll.


----------

